# Smilies on the new forum - need a space in front (Reported to IPS)



## Shaun (30 Jun 2010)

*Smilies on the new forum - need a space in front*

Just a quirk of the new forums - you need to put a space in front of any smiley BBCode you type in manually.

Clicking on the smiley on the right-side panel should auto-insert the space, but ones you type in yourself need a space otherwise it just displays the code text.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## rusky (2 Jul 2010)

Clicking the Smiley doesn't insert a space!!


----------



## Shaun (3 Jul 2010)

rusky said:


> Clicking the Smiley doesn't insert a space!!



 .....  ....  ....


----------



## rusky (14 Aug 2010)

Hi Shaun,

Just wondered what the latest is on this?

Under FF 3.6.3 thers's still a need to put a space before clicking a smiley


----------



## Shaun (21 Aug 2010)

Hi Rusky,

I've reported it into the software development tracker - we'll see what they come back with ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

